# How early can you see pyramiding?



## Kranamorse (May 4, 2019)

Here’s a couple pics, this tort is a little over 3 months old, and scutes seem to be very defined. So defined intact I’m hoping is not a predictor of impending pyramiding. What’s this look like to you guys, normal or.....if a paranoid question sorry, but I’d rather ask and stop a problem before it starts [emoji16]


----------



## Ben02 (May 4, 2019)

Kranamorse said:


> Here’s a couple pics, this tort is a little over 3 months old, and scutes seem to be very defined. So defined intact I’m hoping is not a predictor of impending pyramiding. What’s this look like to you guys, normal or.....if a paranoid question sorry, but I’d rather ask and stop a problem before it starts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not experienced enough in the science of pyramiding to judge but I’d say he looks great. Even if he was starting to really pyramid, It’s not the end of the world and aslong as you correct what may be causing it then he will be absolutely fine. This is what I consider very bad pyramiding.


----------



## Kranamorse (May 4, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I’m not experienced enough in the science of pyramiding to judge but I’d say he looks great. Even if he was starting to really pyramid, It’s not the end of the world and aslong as you correct what may be causing it then he will be absolutely fine. This is what I consider very bad pyramiding.



Oh my, looks like a mountain range up there [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02 (May 4, 2019)

He looks like he is a pyramid tourist site


----------



## Sterant (May 4, 2019)

When you say the tortoise is a little over 3 months old - do you mean that YOU have had the tortoise for 3 months or it hatched 3 months ago?

If it hatched 3 months ago, have you been raising it the entire time?

I have some comments but I want to understand those things before I stick my foot in my mouth ;-)


----------



## Kranamorse (May 4, 2019)

Sterant said:


> When you say the tortoise is a little over 3 months old - do you mean that YOU have had the tortoise for 3 months or it hatched 3 months ago?
> 
> If it hatched 3 months ago, have you been raising it the entire time?
> 
> I have some comments but I want to understand those things before I stick my foot in my mouth ;-)



I have had only 1 month [emoji16]


----------



## Sterant (May 4, 2019)

Ok. Well my initial thought was that this is a wild caught animal and is well more than 3 months old. I can see a difference in the new growth as compared to the older growth. Are you keeping it in a humid chamber-type enclosure?


----------



## Kranamorse (May 4, 2019)

Sterant said:


> Ok. Well my initial thought was that this is a wild caught animal and is well more than 3 months old. I can see a difference in the new growth as compared to the older growth. Are you keeping it in a humid chamber-type enclosure?



Ahh wow that’s crazy, any estimate on actual age?. Yes humid chamber kept at 84-87%...to save time I’m following Toms guidelines for star tortoises.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2019)

They can start pyramiding as soon as they start growing.

The earlier growth on this one looks great, but the notch that is showing up between all the scutes now is cause for alarm.

I've found that some percentage of this species is going to show mild pyramiding even in ideal conditions.


----------



## Markw84 (May 5, 2019)

Kranamorse said:


> Ahh wow that’s crazy, any estimate on actual age?. Yes humid chamber kept at 84-87%...to save time I’m following Toms guidelines for star tortoises.



To me that looks like a Captive Born tortoise that was started and raised properly for the first 4-5 months. The last month is very different as there definitely is the start of pyramiding now. From your picture I guess it is just about 3" SCL? Where did you get the tortoise?

Can we see a picture of your setup and how you keep it? Type of lights and heat? I'm guessing it is too dry, perhaps a desiccating light/heat source, and fairly barren with no natural hides???


----------



## Sterant (May 5, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> To me that looks like a Captive Born tortoise that was started and raised properly for the first 4-5 months. The last month is very different as there definitely is the start of pyramiding now. From your picture I guess it is just about 3" SCL? Where did you get the tortoise?
> 
> Can we see a picture of your setup and how you keep it? Type of lights and heat? I'm guessing it is too dry, perhaps a desiccating light/heat source, and fairly barren with no natural hides???


It certainly could be CB - and if it is, then who ever was raising it was doing a great job. @Kranamorse - do you know for sure that it's CB? Where did you get it?


----------



## Kranamorse (May 5, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> To me that looks like a Captive Born tortoise that was started and raised properly for the first 4-5 months. The last month is very different as there definitely is the start of pyramiding now. From your picture I guess it is just about 3" SCL? Where did you get the tortoise?
> 
> Can we see a picture of your setup and how you keep it? Type of lights and heat? I'm guessing it is too dry, perhaps a desiccating light/heat source, and fairly barren with no natural hides???



Here’s some pics guys, I am getting the largest enclosure I could find from animal plastics, however have been quoted 3 month creation time. So this is what I am using in the mean time while that is being made. Any criticism is welcome. There is a CHE on the left, UVB in the middle, UVA/UVB/heat on the right. Temps over by the cave are around 81-84, on the right side 91-93. On the rock it’s about 95 degrees. At night I switch the light on the right for a smaller CHE, and temps drop to low 80s. Substrate is organic Fir bark, and organic top soil. I planted organic arugula just for a more natural feel, if this sucks let me know and I’ll get rid of it! There’s a humidifier to the right of the enclosure and I occasionally put water on the substrate floor with a spray bottle. I spray the tort several times a day, with daily soaks in the morning for exactly 30 min. The tort gets organic veggies in the mornings of dandilion, kale, Swiss chard and such. Sprinkles with calcium and vitamins D supplement once per week. As well as 3 mazuri pellets per week, they seem rather large in comparison so I’ve just been doing 1 pellet every other day or so. I also sprinkle tortoise hay over the food a couple times a week.



I purchased the tort from tortoise supply. I’ve had for about 4 weeks.


----------



## Kranamorse (May 5, 2019)

Kranamorse said:


> Here’s some pics guys, I am getting the largest enclosure I could find from animal plastics, however have been quoted 3 month creation time. So this is what I am using in the mean time while that is being made. Any criticism is welcome. There is a CHE on the left, UVB in the middle, UVA/UVB/heat on the right. Temps over by the cave are around 81-84, on the right side 91-93. On the rock it’s about 95 degrees. At night I switch the light on the right for a smaller CHE, and temps drop to low 80s. Substrate is organic Fir bark, and organic top soil. I planted organic arugula just for a more natural feel, if this sucks let me know and I’ll get rid of it! There’s a humidifier to the right of the enclosure and I occasionally put water on the substrate floor with a spray bottle. I spray the tort several times a day, with daily soaks in the morning for exactly 30 min. The tort gets organic veggies in the mornings of dandilion, kale, Swiss chard and such. Sprinkles with calcium and vitamins D supplement once per week. As well as 3 mazuri pellets per week, they seem rather large in comparison so I’ve just been doing 1 pellet every other day or so. I also sprinkle tortoise hay over the food a couple times a week.
> View attachment 271478
> View attachment 271479
> View attachment 271480
> I purchased the tort from tortoise supply. I’ve had for about 4 weeks.



Also I forgot to mention I usually have a lid on the enclosure with cutouts just for the lights, I took it off to take the pic. Thanks guys/gals


----------



## Sue Ann (May 5, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I’m not experienced enough in the science of pyramiding to judge but I’d say he looks great. Even if he was starting to really pyramid, It’s not the end of the world and aslong as you correct what may be causing it then he will be absolutely fine. This is what I consider very bad pyramiding.


OMG! never saw pyramiding that bad.


----------



## Ben02 (May 5, 2019)

Sue Ann said:


> OMG! never saw pyramiding that bad.


Yes, it’s hideous looking isn’t it. Poor tort


----------



## TylerStewart (May 6, 2019)

Kranamorse said:


> I purchased the tort from tortoise supply. I’ve had for about 4 weeks.



Clarification here, this tortoise was from early 2018.... I don't remember giving you a hatch date, but on the website it says they hatched in early 2018. Maybe you thought it said early 2019? It's a year old or more now.


----------



## Gijoux (May 6, 2019)

Well if this Tortoise is over a year than it looks pretty good wouldn't you say? Your new Animal Plastics cage will make all the difference especially with a light and heat source that won't burn/desiccate the beautiful shell. Does your Tortoise get to roam outside in sunlight?


----------

